# What year is my JD AR? serial number faded.



## ryjba (Aug 18, 2011)

I have this unstyled JD AR, it has round spoked front rims and flat spoke rear rims, the ser# tag is faded badly i can read 2 6 _ _ 4 8 but I can not read third and fourth digit. 

Is there any other way of telling what the year is or what the ser# is? 

Are rear rims factory or cutoffs? 

Is that angle iron across fenders original?

Any info you have would be very helpful.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Quick look in my old tractor book..first two number shows AR unstylyed 1941-1948.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

A picture would be helpful, however I'll go out on a limb and say if the back spoks are flat then they are definately cut offs........


----------

